
Voyager Probe: What Are the Contents of the Golden Record? - davedx
https://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/golden-record/whats-on-the-record/
======
basicplus2
make a great plot..

Man makes record thrown into space containg enough info to remake man in his
own image

Long after man is extinct aliens to man make man from image on record.

Man discovers he was made from image of disk made millions of years ago.

So many variations possible..

